# my husband says hes not in love anymore



## kimberly (Apr 8, 2009)

my husband says hes not in love with me anymore . what do i do i am 28 and hes 35 weve been together 10 years he has a drug problem and people tell me that why he says that but i dont know what to do he still lives with me and acts like we are married but then tells me he just isnt attracted to me and not in love anymore . do i fight for my marriage or let him go ?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Have kids?


----------



## kimberly (Apr 8, 2009)

yes we have a ten year old who lives with my mother right now but i love him and dont know what to do some body help


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

yeh let him go and be a mother again.
your fellas drug habits wont change.
your unhappiness at how he treats you, wont change.

i think you could have a happier life, than the one your living.
i know you love him, but love is a strange word in its own right.
u can move on, even if you do love someone.


----------



## kimberly (Apr 8, 2009)

i know but is it worth fighting for. i told him the day i met him i was gonna marry him. is he really out of love or is it the drugs talking


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

id say a combination of everything. drugs - definately.
but to put up with all the emotional abuse that you do. i wouldnt be fighting for that. thats not love. when someone puts you down.
and your not attractive. 
my ex did that to me all the time, called me fat and ugly , and who would ever want me.
in the end you kinda believe it. but its not true, trust me.
you deserve better, your not giving yourself the chance to want better, because you think your not deserving. when you are.


----------



## kimberly (Apr 8, 2009)

so he cheated on me but swears its over and wants to try again and i am numb but willing am i crazy


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn't continue on with someone who has a drug problem, not unless he is in rehab, and quick, and even then, the chance that he'll kick the habit forever, is slim.......and most certainly would never have more kids with him...

justean is right, this is a lost cause , in my book... let him go. He doesn't treat you right, and , he's on drugs... not a good reason to stay at all..


----------

